# Social Welfare and Prison



## Dub2222 (26 Sep 2011)

Anybody know what social welfare is there for a person whose husband is in prison?

I'm 27 and am up in court next month and am expecting prison. I don't expect any sympathy but this has been hanging over me for a while. I'm just trying to make the best of things for my family right now.

I was working in construction but have been self employed since things have been bad and doing OK. We have 3 kids aged 5, 3 and 2 and have been married a year. I have a mortgage and have been paying intrest only for the past year and have some other debts too. My wife works part time but wouldn't be able to if I'm not around.

I know I have to take the consequences but don't want my wife or kids to suffer as they didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2011)

There used to be a _Prisoner's Wife's Allowance _but it seems to have been supplanted by _OPFP _a while back:

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/BirthChildrenAndFamilies/OneParentFamilies/Pages/pwa.aspx


> Prisoner's Wife's Allowance was closed off to new applications with  effect from 2 January 1997 when One-Parent Family Payment was  introduced.  Prisoner's Wife's Allowance is a means tested payment made  to women under 66 years of age whose husband is in prison and who have  no dependent children.


http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...s_and_children/one_parent_family_payment.html



> If your spouse/civil partner is in prison:
> 
> 
> He/she must have been sentenced to at least six months in prison or have     spent at least six months in custody.


There may be other _SW _entitlements in this context - best for your wife to contact _SW _if/when the time comes I guess?

_MIS _may be relevant here too?

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...are_schemes/mortgage_interest_supplement.html


----------

